# we all need friends



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

I need help on what type of fish can go in the tank with my betta. I would love a clown fish, but i think its close to impossible unless its a saltwater environment. I just want superman to have a friend, any ideas on some succesfull tank inhabitants?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

well what size tank do you have? a lot of it will depend on that. and does the tank have filteration?


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a 2.5 and yes it has filteration, im gonna get a heater 2morrow. and would like to pick up another fish 2 if possible


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Clownfish will be impossible to keep with a betta, unless of course you have a Marine Betta (you dont). Clowns are for SW. He can have a friend(s), but we need to know the size of the tank, temperature level, water parameters, and filtration.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

With a 2.5 gallon tank, there's not any other fish you could fit in there, which is ok, because bettas don't really like other fish in their space. You could probably get a cool shrimp, or a snail, but some bettas don't like those either, so you should be prepared to get the shrimp/snail a new home if it doesn't work out. Red cherry shrimp are nice and they will keep your tank nice and clean if superman will let it.


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

What about if i upgrade to a 5 gallon or 10 gallon, and where could i buy these shrimp from. I dont really want to move superman into another tank because im waiting on this one to start cycling, but if that is nessecarry i will, and he seems to like his home, lol better than he liked the 1 gallon
 8) hes so cool 8)


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They sell those shrimp at most LFS. If you upgrade tanks you'll probably be able to fit some more fish in, but it will depend on the temperament of your betta. If you want variety it's probably a good idea to keep your betta in his current tank and setting up a 10 gallon community tank.


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

i think thats what ill do, ill get a 10 gallon and get somemore fish, maybe try and do a saltwater aquarium, how would i go about doing that?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Saltwater tanks take a little water chemistry. I f you are new to having fish I would sugest you start with a fresh water. Do some research about what fish get along in a community tank before going out and buying fish. Make sure when you set up your tank you get all your equiptment first ( Heater/Light/filter) set it up and let it run...for about a week before you add any fish. You can get packets of aquarium starter ..it's called ( oddly enough) CYCLE.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

yea a clown fish and a betta need 2 diff things to thrive


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i would also suggest starting with a freshwater community tank. once you get the hang of fish keeping you can always change it to saltwater. but you should get really good at freshwater before trying to do a saltwater setup. are you willing to try a freshwater first?


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

yea i have been doing freshwater for about a year now, however my first couple lf fishs died inabout a week, but one betta lived for about 5 months, but after they died i took the tank down, but now i have a new tank that has been running for a couple of days im waiting on it to start cycling, and then i wanna get a nother tank on down the line and try out saltwater, i really want a clownfish, lol they are awesome...........nice colors, and they tell jokes cant beat that,lol


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

my reccomendation to you, would be to move your betta into the 10 gallon, and get him 4-6 otocinclus or corydoras. They are great little catfish, and otocinclus, will actually clean your tank up and remove algae (to a certain extent). 
Your 2.5 gallon doesn't sound too apetizing, and IMO isn't really big enough for a betta to stimulate himself in.(no offense)
Have fun with your betta, and I hope you find what you're looking for. :wink:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

it would be a good idea to give your betta a bit more room but there are other tankmates that you could put with him if you wanted something besides just algea eaters.


----------

